# What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's



## YeloCorado (Apr 13, 2001)

I though i saw a post with someone who has a specific tool to get the wheels apart, but I might be wrong. Anyone know. Ohh and I tried the search and came up with nothing. thanks.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (YeloCorado)*

standard size 12 pt. socket...15/16 I believe?







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JtKVento (Mar 12, 2002)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (GTiG6O)*

yup, 8mm 12 pt works too. Also a heat gun and a rubber mallet to separate the lip from the barrel. Good luck if you havent already done it. takes about 45 min per wheel. take yer time with the wheel bolts.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (JtKVento)*

Yep^^^what he said...Just thought that the 15/16 fit a little better because of the clear coat, reducing any chances of stripping a bolt http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YeloCorado (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (GTiG6O)*

sweet, thanks for the help guys. 
Also how do you clean up the bolts if they look like crap? Do i just have to replace them?
thanks


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (YeloCorado)*

A paint thinner to remove the coating, or polish them with a dremel and polishing kit...does take lots of time, but worth it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## YeloCorado (Apr 13, 2001)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (GTiG6O)*

My bolts look like crap. Your telling me to soak them in paint thinner and it will get rid of the nasty crusty stuff? Also The lips are really on there. Other then a heat gun how do I get them off. I guess I could get a heat gun, but thats a pain in the butt. Do I just heat up the lip and tap it off with a rubber mallet? Thanks for the help. I really want to get these barrels to the powdercoating shop. thanks


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: What tool do i use to take apart my BBS RM's (YeloCorado)*

we used a normal hammer, not much damage at all, maybe scuffed the backside of the lip a bit....not bad at all. Do you care about damaging the lips? you keeping the stock ones? or wider? Yeah try some kind of paint stripper/thinner and maybe dremel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

